# CRC 8 Berechnen



## eliteSchaf (31. Aug 2006)

Hat jmd einen Link oder ne Klasse die den CRC8 von einem string berechnet?

Dexter


----------



## Anmeldeboykottierer (31. Aug 2006)

Google!

Der zweite Eintrag ist :
Jacksum

Ob man da von selbst drauf hätte kommen können? ???:L Wohl kaum ?!


----------

